# Altima distributor failure



## Godzilla1 (Nov 7, 2005)

Recently was advised that my engine was trashed because of a failed distributor. Said the distributor 3 o-rings (?) - one of them failed. Ultimately causing no spark in the cylinder. Gas bled down into the oil. Rings were washed out - no compression.

Never heard of distributor failing before? Is this a common occurrence in Altima / other Nissan products?

Does the above evaluation sound reasonable?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Godzilla1 said:


> Recently was advised that my engine was trashed because of a failed distributor. Said the distributor 3 o-rings (?) - one of them failed. Ultimately causing no spark in the cylinder. Gas bled down into the oil. Rings were washed out - no compression.
> 
> Never heard of distributor failing before? Is this a common occurrence in Altima / other Nissan products?
> 
> Does the above evaluation sound reasonable?


Well, the engine is not "trashed". It just needs spark!

The distributor could be bad, due oil getting into the distributor from the rear o-ring (the one on the shaft that connects to the cams). I would check this myself if I had the tools, for certain. It's easy to remove the distributor as long as you make sure it goes in the same way. ie: marking the position with marker before removal. Distributors can go bad, but usually for a reason, like failed o-rings.

After the spark issue is fixed, I would put a cap-full of oil in each cylinder through the spark plug hole to make sure compression will be restored when trying to start.


----------



## Godzilla1 (Nov 7, 2005)

*No oil and you try to start - ????*

Sir,

Assumption is that if after a new distributor were installed, a cap full of oil was not put into each of the cylinders, and the engine was attempted to be turned over, the engine would very likely not start. (no compression) With no oil in the cylinders wouldn't the rings and cylinders be toast?

Does there have to be a substantial amount of gas deposited into the cylinders to wash out the rings?

Possibility that something else may have happened as well as the washed out rings?


----------



## Kindfiend (Oct 13, 2004)

Godzilla1 said:


> Sir,
> 
> Assumption is that if after a new distributor were installed, a cap full of oil was not put into each of the cylinders, and the engine was attempted to be turned over, the engine would very likely not start. (no compression) With no oil in the cylinders wouldn't the rings and cylinders be toast?
> 
> ...


The cap of oil is to restore the seal between the cylinder walls and piston rings. I'm not sure how, but I believe that oil will make it's way there somehow without help. So, the car would start, it would just take longer with more wear on those parts. Maybe someone more informed about how oil flows through an engine can answer that.

Yes, I would think without lubrication, the wear on the cylinder walls and rings would be pretty bad. Repeated cranking in that situation *might* cause the rings to fail. I say might because I'm not sure. The only way to find out is to open the engine up or get a working distributor, put some oil in the cylinders and try to start. If it starts, I would then check compression (that will give you an idea of the condition of the rings).

I'm not sure how much gas is required to wash away the oil. I guess if the car is cranked a lot and won't start due to no spark, that's enough to wash the oil. I would change the oil before starting if you think a lot of gas was dumped into the cylinders. Gas will thin the oil.

I don't know about the third question, there's a lot of reasons a car wouldn't start. If the mechanic said the o-ring on the distributor is shot, I assume that oil got into the distributor and caused it to fail. I have no direct experience with your car, so I can't agree or disagree with your mechanic.


----------

